# What are these parts? Do they have PM's?



## agpodt77339 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, 
This is my first post. I have read the forum for hours already and I am amazed at how much information it has. I have recently become interested in PM recovery from electronics, but I am not sure what parts contain PM's. I attached a picture of some various parts and pieces that I have taken off of computer motherboards, a dvd player and a 3com 3300 12-port switch hub. It would be greatly appreciated if people could tell me what some of these parts are, and what PM's they contain(if there is any in them). Also if you could tell me some other chips/pieces that contain PMs(besides CPU, Fingers, and pins) it would be great. If you can not tell what some of the parts are, just ask me and I will try to describe them or get a better picture.
Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I've attached your photo with the parts labeled with general descriptions of the components in red. For the most part you aren't going to get many PMs for your efforts with the scrap you have pictured. The best yields of gold will be in the flatpaks, which are rumored to have less than 1 gram of gold per pound for garden variety types. I have not personally confirmed this. 

You may find *some* silver in a few of the capacitors types.

If you want to find some palladium look for the surface mounted monolithic caps on the pc boards. They are tiny brown colored parts with solder points a each end. Search the forum for the word 'monolithics' and you'll see some good photos of them. 

Some members have also reported ruthenium in the surface mounted resistors and resistor arrays. They are the tiny black and blue components with 3 white numbers on them or just a single digit usually '0'. 

I hop this helps.

Steve


----------

